# This years Reign Of Fire Award...



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Avoid Jeepers Creepers 2 by all means. I'm much dumber now for having seen it. 0 stars out of 4 would be about bang on. Not a shred of anything remotely entertaining in the entire movie. Pure mindless tripe. Worst film I've seen in a long long time.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i don't, as a rule, go see films made by known child molesters....


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Silly me....

I though the "Reign of Fire" award was a GOOD thing!

I thought Reign of Fire was a fantastic movie considering the genre.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Perhaps he should rename it the "Battlefield Earth" or "Gigli" award.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

jrjcd said:


> i don't, as a rule, go see films made by known child molesters....


Wish I had known that going into it. You know you're in trouble early on when a spacey cheerleader is explaining to the rest of her friends what motivates and drives the creeper.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Z'Loth said:


> Perhaps he should rename it the "Battlefield Earth" or "Gigli" award.


Gigli is even more recent then Glitter which I was originally going to go with. All 3 of those movies were abysmal from what I heard.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Well, both are more recent that _Manos: The Hands Of Fate_


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

The Ishtar award?


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

The Pluto Nash Award


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

My wife is a big fan of Tommy Lee Jones, so she bought the DVD of "Hunted". We watched it yesterday - I want the 1 1/2 hour of my life back.  My time would have been better spent cleaning up dog droppings from the back yard.

2 stars out of 5


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Steer clear of The Order as well. Walked out of that one and caught the end of something else this past weekend.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Showgirls award?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Police Academy 7 award?


----------



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

Very Bad Things award?
The only movie I ever walked out of. I needed a shower after it.

Although for pure dumbfounded facisnation of a bad movie- Battlefield Eart. It was one of the best books I've read. But the movie, oh, what a shame.

As for JC 2. I enjoyed it. As I did with #1. Mindless. Yeah. But what the hell do you freakin' expect with some winged demon going around killing people.

Who directed it? Child molester? Damn, if I only knew, I wouldn't have gone.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I loved that movie "Very Bad Things." That was a really dark comedy that cracked me up. I saved that one to tape and all my friends love it too. Loved the scene where Cameran Diaz beats the Hell out of Christian Slater with a coat tree, in her white wedding dress and gets no blood on her. Minutes later she is gleefully walking down the isle to be buried. 

Killer Movie :lol:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I loved that movie "Very Bad Things." That was a really dark comedy that cracked me up. I saved that one to tape and all my friends love it too. Loved the scene where Cameran Diaz beats the Hell out of Christian Slater with a coat tree, in her white wedding dress and gets no blood on her. Minutes later she is gleefully walking down the isle to be buried.
> 
> Killer Movie :lol:


 Sorry I meant to say" married not buried." Must have been a Fraudien slip , though often when one gets married it is the same thing as a life sentence with no chance for parole.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Halfsek said:


> As for JC 2. I enjoyed it. As I did with #1. Mindless. Yeah. But what the hell do you freakin' expect with some winged demon going around killing people.
> 
> Who directed it? Child molester? Damn, if I only knew, I wouldn't have gone.


 The original JC was actually decent for 3/4 of the movie until it took a disastrous wrong turn with its ending. Its sequel was laughably atrocious right from the get go. Horrible dialogue, one-dimensional vanilla storyline/characters/villain, enough stereotypes and cliches to induce a coma, along with a really lame creeper and no originality whatsoever. Not to mention the fact that you could telegraph its ending an hour and a half before it actually happens. Aside from that it was bloody brilliant!


----------

